# I don't understand why some states do this..



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Im a PA resident and from the Map shared in the sticky above.. PA accepts MD and DE's permits... but neither of them accept PA's.. 

Anyone know why that is?

It makes my life difficult since I have to drive through those states often and want to CC

~bites


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You may want to look again, neither MD nor DE permits are honored by PA. 
Check out the PA attorney generals website.

To be continued.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Bigbites said:


> Im a PA resident and from the Map shared in the sticky above.. PA accepts MD and DE's permits... but neither of them accept PA's..
> 
> Anyone know why that is?
> 
> ...


Because MD and DE are hopelessly progressive leftist states, and PA is, while more or less bluish, is not completely off the rails.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> You may want to look again, neither MD nor DE permits are honored by PA.
> Check out the PA attorney generals website.
> 
> To be continued.


Yes, I was scratching my head on that one, as a general rule states that do not honor another states CCW won't in turn have their CCW's honored.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

denner said:


> Yes, I was scratching my head on that one, as a general rule states that do not honor another states CCW won't in turn have their CCW's honored.


Yes and no, there are quite a few states that honor all other state permits despite other states not honoring theirs.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Each state has a right to set the laws.... Go to the below link and click on a state and it will show what states that state honors......
Handgunlaw.us


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

MD honors no other states permit, yet 18 states honor an MD permit.


----------

